# Favorite Hunting Pouch?



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Hey guys... I have become accustomed to using SuperSure Pouches. They are my favorite pouch, but I don't have a frame of reference for anything else, since I haven't used anything else besides a few "general" leather pouches. If I was to try a different pouch, would there be any recommendations? What is your favorite pouch to hunt with? and / or, do you even find it to be relevant.

I always give huge shout-outs to all the companies I love, hopefully you guys can do the same here... and help me try an alternate pouch. 

Clever Moniker


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

I'd begin with Irfan's or e-shots pouches.

He sent me a few of his target pouches with the competition win slingshot which I won.

For the heavy ammo I use, I simply doubled these up; with flawless results.

Although he makes slightly heavier pouches, which I am trying with a purchase of a Dankung Marlin in a few days time.

In addition from all I have read from others, his pouches are superb.

Cheers Allan


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah, Eshot is the man with pouches!

But my FAVORITE hunting pouch.. Well i love Mr. Bill Hayes Pouches from pocketpredator.com ..

Perfect size for me. They last a long time, too.

SMS


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I make my own pouches, to me part of the draw of slingshots and slingshot hunting is to be able to make all of my own gear for pennies then be able to take it and go get dinner. My current favorite pouches are made from a women's purse that I bought at a thrift store for 2 dollars.


----------



## Katman (Jun 14, 2013)

Tex Shooter has formed pouches with his band sets that are the best pouch bar none. He also has different size top grain pouches that are great also. Any thing he sells is going to be quality.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

That my friend proves your a true slingshot hunter.
RESPECT!

SMS


----------



## ceedub (Apr 22, 2013)

August West said:


> I make my own pouches, to me part of the draw of slingshots and slingshot hunting is to be able to make all of my own gear for pennies then be able to take it and go get dinner. My current favorite pouches are made from a women's purse that I bought at a thrift store for 2 dollars.


I cannot agree more on all points. I also make my own but out of scrap chap leather from my brothers shop. Being able to hunt successfully on the cheap with 100% personally hand built set ups is by far the biggest appeal for me to slingshoting.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep ... I like to make my own. Like others, I find great satisfaction is taking game with stuff I have made, especially when it is salvaged from others' castoffs.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Katman said:


> Tex Shooter has formed pouches with his band sets that are the best pouch bar none. He also has different size top grain pouches that are great also. Any thing he sells is going to be quality.


I love Tex's pouches for up to 16mm. But I frequently shoot much larger ammo so end up making my own now. Quite a lot larger than the usual ones and pretty strong leather (it has to be) but I reduce the weight by punching lots of holes in it. I get very nervous of fliers when I try to shoot big stuff from too small a pouch.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Yet to try quality pouches, but daisy pouches last sooooo long. Like a million shots.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Really? I've had my daisy pouch snap at 700 shots.
Edit: Oh my gosh! I forgot to say SMS! 

SMS


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

SuperSure pouches for me. Bet you didn't see that coming.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I have to say if I am not shooting one of my own I will be shooting a SuperSure for sure.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

I have used pouches from Rayshot, Performance Catapults, and E-shot. They are all wonderful! Each has it's own feel and are worth trying out.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh, I neglected to mention that I have had absolutely no complaints with; and I will be going back for more, of the pouches I have obtained from Nathan at Simple Shots.

I have not yet tried either his Kangaroo leather pouches, or the Mil Spec ones I saw him mention in the interview with a person who in light of recent events shall remain nameless.

Cheers Allan Leigh


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Rayshot's SuperSure SuperPouch made with kangaroo is the BEST! Second to that are the single layer kangaroo pouches I make and sell.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

SuperSure pouches are great, I always have a stash. I won 20 of Eshots pouches in the raffle at the ecst!!! I gotta say Eshots pouches are sooooo smooth....I think I'm a little addicted to them.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Ive tried quite a few different pouches and have to say the SuperSure Pouches work the best for me. I had originally thought they would be to thin for me with my Arthritis. But after using them that concern has been put to rest.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

the only professionally made patches i have ever tried are rayshots they are very very well made and last a real long time


----------

